# Bodoodle Timber Rattler!



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

This is a great rest! I've only been shooting it a short time now but it's really easy to set up, solid as a rock, and it fixes the only small problem I had with the Trophy Taker Spring Steel. The TT just has the launcher blade sticking up for your arrow to sit on, simple, plain, lightweight, and doesn't take away from the line/looks of the bow. The only problem I ever had was that in a crossbreeze the wind would knock the arrow off the blade, it only happend a couple of times but it just something that bothered me. Also, when the arrow falls off there's nothing to stop it and it falls off the rest, hits you arm, and pops off the string falling to the ground. This is really no big problem but it's a little irritating when it happens, it doesn't happen with the Rattler. The launcher blade is at a slightly higher angle so the groove holds the shaft a little better and if the arrow does fall off there's an 'arm' on the left side to stop it and it sits right there on the bow shelf. I have nothing against the TT, it's a great rest but the Bodoodle is just as good and it eliminates what I think is the TT's only shortcoming. The Bodoodle is just as strong, just as simple, and just as easy to adjust and tune. If you're looking for a new target rest give the Timber Rattler a look, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Just a short update; I shot in some pretty good winds yesterday and no problems with arrow falloffs. There was enough crosswids that I couldn't shoot accurately at 20 yards and the arrows never got blown off the rest. I know this isn't as much of a concern for some people but if it does bother you at all you won't have to worry about it with the Rattler. I'm very happy with the rest, it shoots as good as the TT does and is a little more dependable. Great rest!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Ditto on the Timber Rattler After having a failure with a drop away I was looking for something simple and stumbled onto the Timber Rattler I think it may be the best 3-d rest out there


----------



## XTJason (Jan 29, 2008)

I shoot Bodoodles on a few of my bows and they are great rests.


----------



## kyarcheryguy (Nov 29, 2007)

BD is a good ole Kentucky company though I use a whisker biscuit now I have been impressed with them. Mighttry one this summer shooting some 3D.


----------



## Texas tony (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been shooting bodoodles of and on for 10yrs,I shoot a pro lite,it is the best rest ive ever used.i have never used a drop away and never will,have fun


----------

